# Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen anlegen



## jeff87 (24. Mai 2012)

Ich habe seit langer Zeit einen Traum, ich möchte einen Wasserfall/Bachlauf bei meinem Gartenteich.

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll.

Ich bin nicht der beste Heimwerker und sehr ungeduldig.  darum hoffe ich auf eure fachmännischen Tipps!

Ich habe ein paar Bilder angehängt. Der Bachlauf sollte in Form eines Kunstfelsens sein und entlang der Wand gehen. Dann um die Kurve und in den Teich plätschern.

Ich wollte es mit „Maschendraht“ und „Beton, Gibs, Mörtel“ (was weiß ich was) machen. Der nette Verkäufer im Baumarkt meinte aber, dass es zu schwer wird und im Winter Risse bekommen wird. 

Ich suche einfach nach einer leichten, günstigen und schönen Lösung. Hat da jemand bitte bitte eine Idee für mich?


Liebe Grüße aus dem schönen Kärnten

ps: Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte, darum auch mein Paint Kunstwerk^^
Pps: Nein ich bin kein Egoist, reiner Zufall, dass jede Zeile mit ICH beginnt, sorry


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen*

Hallo!

da das Ganze ja Wasserdicht sein muss, damit Du kein Wasser in die Wand bekommst und gleichzeitig leicht, ist das ja gar net einfach.. unser Bachlauf besteht aus Folie mit Beton ausgegossen und Steinen drin...   auf ebener Erde geht das gut...  in Deiner Höhe eher nicht.. ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass man ein Grundgerüst aus Holz/ Metall baut, dass die Bachlaufschalen ( Kunststoff) trägt und das Ganze dann eigentlich  nur dekorativ mit einem Drahtgeflecht und Verputz wie eine massive Wand aussehen lässt...


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen*

das gerüst kann man ja an der Wand befestigen, das sollte ja nicht soo viel wiegen...


----------



## Nori (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen*

Ich würde erstmal ne gute wasserdichte Sperre zur Wand herstellen (Folie und Anstrich):
Dann ein Gerüst aus massiven Balken erstellen und erst den Bachlauf und dann einen Felsen aus Drahtgitter und GFK-Matten, die mit Laminierharz bearbeitet werden herstellen.
Das Grundgerüst sollte schon sorgfälltigst angelegt werden - das soll ja einiges tragen - also öfters Querriegel und Verstrebungen einbauen.
Im entstandenen Hohlraum kann man auch gut nen Filter etc. unterbringen (Rahmen mit einmodelieren und einen Teil des Felsens als Tür bauen...)

Ich sehe hier aber eher das Problem mit dem Fenster?


Gruß Nori


----------



## karsten. (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen*

Das gelesen ?


----------



## jeff87 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen*

Danke für eure Tipps. 

Ich hab einfach mal drauf losgebaut und bin fast zufrieden damit. 

Habe ein stabiles Grundgerüst gebaut. Holzplatten (Witterungsbeständig) und Brunnen PU Schaum drauf um eine Form zu bekommen. Alles dann mit Teichfolie abgedichtet und ein paar Steine als Deko rauf. Mit was ich nicht zufrieden bin ist die Farbe. Ich wollte eigentlich Mörtel draufmachen. Hab aber nicht bedacht das mir der auf Folie nicht hält. Einfach graue Farbe geht auch nicht. Und passenden Kleber um Steine oder besser gesagt Sand draufzustreuen gibt es leider auch nicht. Wenn also noch jemand eine leichte günstige Idee (um ihn naturgetreuer zu gestalten) für mich hat bin ich gerne dafür offen.  

Hauptsache er ist dicht und plätschert^^

Habe zirka 5 Tage daran gearbeitet und ca. 350€ Investiert. (inkl. Pumpe)

Vielleicht machen euch die Bilder ein bisschen Freude. 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Nori (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen*

Na da hat sich doch was getan - prima.
Ich hoffe du hast auch an eine Abdichtung zum Haus gedacht, bzw. das so ausgeführt, dass keine Durchnässung der Hauswand zu befürchten ist.
Ich hab bei meinem Vorschlag allerdings mehr an die Modelierung eines bestimmten Flusslaufs gedacht und nicht an die gesamte Bespannung mit Folie.
Vielleicht kann man noch ein Medium darüber befestigen (Putzgitter oder Vlies etc.) dass man verputzen bzw. in Felsenoptik modelieren kann.
Ansonsten kannst eventuell mal jemanden aus der "Sprayerszene" mit einem Mauerdekor beauftragen?

Gruß Nori


----------



## jeff87 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen*

Angeblich geht das Sprayen nicht da sich ja die Folie ausdehnt bei Hitze. Und dann Blättert alles ab. Angeblich halt.

Ja ich hab mich dazu entschlossen alles mit Folie auszukleiden um dem Wasser freie Wahl zu lassen wo es laufen will^^


----------



## Nori (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen*

Vielleicht findest du hier noch ein paar Anregungen, oder kontaktierst mal den Ein oder Anderen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29870/?q=kunstfelsen

Gruß Nori


----------



## Vechtaraner (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen*

Hallo,
also eines muss man dir ja lassen,mutig bist du schon.
Das ganze Gerüst schaut schon sehr abenteuerlich aus von der fehlenden Isolierung zur Hauswand gegen Feuchtigkeit mal ganz zu schweigen.

Meiner  Meinung nach wirkt dein "Bachlauf" auch recht überdimensioniert dem Teich gegenüber.
Ich hätte den Bachlauf auf maximal der halben Höhe(wenn überhaupt) gesetzt.
Dazu hätte ich die Hauswand zunächst mit Flüssigfolie und/oder Teer gegen das Eindringen von Feuchtigkeit geschützt(Fachmann gefragt).

Im Anschluß hätte ich dazu noch die Hauswand  auf der Höhe des Bachlaufes mit Folie abgehangen und dann den Untergrund mit Sand aufgeschüttet in dem die Folie für den Bachlauf eingearbeitet worden wäre,vielleicht auch mit Beton(es gibt auch frostbeständigen) ausgegossen..
So wie ich es sehe hast du mehrere Folienstücke verarbeitet welche lose übereinander gelegt sind....nicht auszudenken was passiert wenn da mal eine verrutscht und das ganze folglich ineinander fällt.
Wie hast du die Folie überhaupt mit dem Gerüst verbunden? Einfach rauf gelegt,rüber gehängt getackert?
Ich wünsche dir wirklich nichts schlechtes und hoffe  das Konstrukt hält(einzig der Glaube daran fehlt mir),manchmal ist es trotzdem sinnvoller  etwaige Spätfolgen  beim planen mit einzukalkulieren und nicht einfach drauflos zu werkeln.:


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jeff
ich habe deinen Fred erst jetzt entdeckt ,sonst hätte ich dir geraten die Folie unter dein Gestell zu setzen, dieses dann natürlich Wasserfest zu bauen und für deinen Bachlauf eine extra Folie zu nehmen.
Sorry, aber ich glaube du fängst am besten nochmal von ganz vorne an.

@ Vechtaraner


> Meiner Meinung nach wirkt dein "Bachlauf" auch recht überdimensioniert dem Teich gegenüber.


 finde ich jetzt nicht ,schliesslich hat der Teich ja laut Profil "240000"Liter
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Vechtaraner (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen*



Patrick K schrieb:


> schliesslich hat der Teich ja laut Profil "240000"Liter



mag sein der Teich ist tief optisch wirkt es(auf mich) jedenfalls unnatürlich naja über Geschmack lässt sich streiten



Patrick K schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich glaube du fängst am besten nochmal von ganz vorne an


.

würde ich auch empfehlen und am besten holst du dir jemanden dazu der dich handwerklich unterstützt.Allein die Balkenkonstruktion ist mehr als fragwürdig (Lattung von innen nach aussen....nicht waagerecht und untereinander....Träger schief  und und und...)

wie gesagt ich würde einen Wall aus Sand aufschütten.....


----------



## katja (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen*

oje 

ich denke auch, du solltest dir karstens link nochmal anschauen, das ist doch eigentlich das, was du wolltest und die arbeitsschritte sind stück für stück dokumentiert


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen*

und dann gibbets ja noch sowas


----------



## jeff87 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfall/Kunstfelsen*

Danke nochmal für eure Meinungen dazu. 

Ja, der Wasserfall ist recht groß, passt aber trotzdem sehr gut ins Gartenbild. Meine Konstruktion ist etwas Windschief und sicher nicht fachmännisch aufgestellt. Aber für meine Heimwerkerkenntnisse bin ich stolz drauf. Das Gerüst kann mich tragen. Somit ist es stabil.

 Die Folien hab ich mit Brunnen-PU Schaum miteinander (und mit dem Gerüst) verbunden. Ab und zu mal musste ich aber trotzdem tackern^^  Hauptsache jetzt hält sie Wind und Wetter stand. 

Von unten ist der Wasserfall komplett „begehbar“. Also die Luft kann auch durchziehen. Sollte mal was feucht werden trocknet es somit schnell. Er ist aber zu 100% dicht. Kein einziger Tropfe kommt irgendwohin wo er nicht sein soll.  Auch die Hausmauer kommt in keinem Fall (auch nicht durch Spritzer) mit Wasser in Berührung.  Und selbst wenn mal Wasser die Hauswand berühren sollte (starker Wind…) ist es ja nicht anderes als wie wenn es regnet. Dann steht sie ja auch im freien und wird nass^^

Zurzeit kümmere ich mich immer mehr um die Optik. Viele kleine Steine machen schon einen besseren Eindruck. Jetzt suche ich nach einer Kletterpflanze welche für einen Wasserfall geeignet ist. __ Efeu wäre perfekt, mag aber leider Wasser nicht so gern…aber da werde ich schon noch das passende Gewächs finden  Schwarz und Grün passt super zusammen und wenns dann mal verwachsen ist schaut es sicher super aus. 

Sollte dann dadurch die Folie kaputt werden. (oder vom tackern…) kann ich Sie ja einfach austauschen. (vlt lässt sich dann sogar eine Graue finden...) Dann werde ich auch ein ganzes Stück nehmen und nicht so wie jetzt viele kleine. (weil ich die einfach daheim hatte…)

Danke nochmal für die konstruktive Kritik und vor allem die tollen links und Tipps. Für meinen ersten Versuch bin in mit dem Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden, und nächstes Mal werde ich eine andere Möglichkeit ausprobieren. 

Liebe Grüße aus dem sommerlichen Kärnten


----------



## randy666 (17. März 2014)

Und, wie schauts nun aus?

LGR


----------



## Sarah99 (17. März 2014)

Das hört sich nach einer Menge Arbeit an. __ Efeu verträgt (im begrenzten Umfang) Feuchtigkeit und kann gut am Teichrand als Kletterpflanze gepflanzt werden.


----------



## karsten. (17. März 2014)

> jeff87 wurde zuletzt gesehen:
> 11. Juni 2012


----------



## jeff87 (17. März 2014)

karsten. schrieb:


>



Bin da und habe News! Melde mich die Tage mal wenn ich neue Bilder habe!


----------



## jeff87 (3. Mai 2014)

Liebe Leute,



es tut mir leid dass ich mit meiner Antwort so lange gewartet habe. Wie schon angekündigt gibt es News.

Den Wasserfall hab ich im Sommer 2013 wieder abgerissen. Aber nicht weil er zusammengebrochen wäre, sondern weil sich einfach keine Sinnvolle Lösung „gegen“ die schwarze Folie gefunden hat. 

Neues Projekt startete aber ebenfalls im letzten Jahr…ein Bachlauf! 

Dazu wurde ein weiterer (kleiner) Teich etwas erhöht angelegt. Dieser dann mit dem Hauptteich (15 Meter langer , 0;5 Meter breiter Folie) verbunden. Die Pumpe mit einer Fördermenge: 15.000 L/H schafft genug für ein halbwegs realistisches Aussehen.

Noch bin ich nicht fertig. Dies ist auch meiner Meinung keine Sache mit der man in wenigen Tagen fertig sein muss. Es macht Spaß immer wieder mal was zu verschönen. (Bsp. gestern hab ich Farn Pflanzen in der Nähe des Bachlaufes eingesetzt…) Und irgendwann ist dann hier auch die Folie verschwunden.

Habe euch mal ganz viele Bilder angehängt. Fragt mich gerne nach Details und gebt mir gerne wieder Feedback. Freue mich schon darauf.



Liebe Grüße

Jeff87

Ps: wenn auch an dieses Projekt noch weiter Interesse ist, stelle ich gerne auch noch mehr Bilder online wenn ich weiter „baue“.


----------



## jeff87 (3. Mai 2014)

Bilder Teil 2:


----------



## willi1954 (3. Mai 2014)

gibt's auch Bilder vom 240Tausend Liter Teich?
Gruss Willi


----------



## jeff87 (3. Mai 2014)

willi1954 schrieb:


> gibt's auch Bilder vom 240Tausend Liter Teich?
> Gruss Willi



...war wohl eine 0 zu viel...sorry


----------

